# Reimbursement for 47562 and 47563



## beck2004 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone know why the reimbursement for 47562 is higher than 47563
47563 involves more work Lap Chole with IOC
47562 Lap Chole

Any help will be appreciated

Thank you.

Violeta


----------



## barbara-weavel@cherokee.org (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked at a Medicare fee schedule and found that the 47563 reimburses more


----------

